# Cattleya grandis



## tomp (Jun 4, 2021)

C. grandis is not commonly seen so offered here for your viewing pleasure (or not).
While the somewhat wonky form leaves something to be desired when compared to big flat Cattleys, it is who she is. I am a huge fan of both tenebrosa and crispa so you can see the draw for me.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 4, 2021)

Such a playful flower and plant. What’s not to like? 

I had one before ... keyword ‘had’ lol... 

I have flasks of tenebrosa that I wish I could pass to you to grow. It’s ‘Rainforest x Piping Rock’.


----------



## monocotman (Jun 4, 2021)

I have no problem with wonky cattleyas! I have a couple Including tenebrosa.
It’s lovely. Is it scented?
David


----------



## tomp (Jun 4, 2021)

monocotman said:


> I have no problem with wonky cattleyas! I have a couple Including tenebrosa.
> It’s lovely. Is it scented?
> David


Not that I can detect yet


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 4, 2021)

The golden yellow-green colour is very refreshing. Beautiful. Very nice patterns on the lip too.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 5, 2021)

Love it! Where did you obtain it?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 6, 2021)

id be very happy with that.


----------



## tomp (Jun 9, 2021)

Greenpaph said:


> Love it! Where did you obtain it?


Peter, sorry for the slow reply. I got my grandis. From California Orchids here in Bolinas. I did check and she does not have another. It’s worth the hunt as not common.
tom


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 9, 2021)

tomp said:


> Peter, sorry for the slow reply. I got my grandis. From California Orchids here in Bolinas. I did check and she does not have another. It’s worth the hunt as not common.
> tom


Thanks Tom


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 9, 2021)

tomp said:


> Peter, sorry for the slow reply. I got my grandis. From California Orchids here in Bolinas. I did check and she does not have another. It’s worth the hunt as not common.
> tom


Perhaps a selfing is in order Tom? Then send to Myers lab for distribution?


----------



## h_mossy (Jun 10, 2021)

Lovely colors!


----------



## tomp (Jun 11, 2021)

Greenpaph said:


> Love it! Where did you obtain it?


Peter
i just saw C grandis for offer by AWZ in Brazil. you should be able to find on their website. They ship to USA in July.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 11, 2021)

Thanks for your info Tom!


----------

